# Kristen Stewart sagt alle öffentlichen Auftritte ab



## beachkini (9 Aug. 2012)

​*
Anders als Robert Pattinson, 26, der in der kommenden Woche in TV-Shows und auf dem roten Teppich auftreten will, möchte sich Kristen Stewart, 22, noch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen. Deshalb hat die Schauspielerin ihren Auftritt bei einer anstehenden Filmpremiere gecancelt.*

Denn eigentlich hätte der "Snow White & the Huntsman"-Star am 16. August bei der Londoner Premiere ihres neuen Filmes "On The Road" über den Teppich laufen sollen.

Das ist aber Schnee von gestern. Denn angesichts ihrer Affäre mit dem Filmregisseur Rupert Sanders soll sie sich nun aber dazu entschlossen haben, dem Event fernzubleiben.

Die Website "RadarOnline.com" hat nämlich aufgedeckt, dass Tom Sturridge - Nahestehender ihres betrogenen Freundes Robert Pattinson - bei der Premiere mit von der Partie sein soll.

"Kristen wird nicht bei 'On The Road' auf dem roten Teppich dabei sein - sie schämt sich zu sehr, um ihr Gesicht in der Öffentlichkeit zu zeigen", plaudert ein Insider dem Portal gegenüber aus.

Und ergänzt: "Außerdem ist da das Dilemma, dass sie neben ihrem Co-Star Tom Sturridge stehen müsste. Er steht Rob sehr nahe und Kristen glaubt, dass es unangenehm wäre, neben ihm auf dem roten Teppich den Film zu promoten."

Zudem wolle die 'Twilight'-Darstellerin mit ihrem privaten Betrugs-Skandal nicht vom Film selbst ablenken. "Sie will, dass ihre Leistung und der Film als das anerkannt werden, was sie sind - eine großartige Adaption eines Buchklassikers."

Das Drama, das auf dem gleichnamigen Roman von Jack Kerouac beruht, kommt hierzulande am 4. Oktober in den Kinos.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2012)

Das hätte sie sich vor ihrem Seitensprung überlegen sollen


----------



## Q (9 Aug. 2012)

elegante Art, den Spießrutenlauf zu vermeiden  :thx:


----------



## comatron (9 Aug. 2012)

Sie schämt sich nicht, sie ist feige.


----------

